# برنامج تفقيط باللغة العربية - ريال وهللة - لبرنامج الاكسل - م عمر مصطفى مهدي



## عمر مهدي (28 مارس 2013)

1 - افتح برنامج الاكسل 
2 - من القائمة الرئيسية اذهب الى ( Excel option )
3 - ومنها اختار ( add-Ins )
4 - ومن القائمة المنسدلة ( Mange ) اختار Excel add-ins ثم go
5 - ثم اختار Browse ومنها اختار الملف المرفق .
6 - الملف يقوم بتفقيط الارقام باللغة العربية بالريال والهللة 
7 - فقط اكتب في اي خانة في الاكسل الاتي --->


=omar( الخلية المراد تفقيط محتواها )


وفي حالة حدوث اي خطأ الرجاء التواصل على الموقع


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم - م عمر مصطفى مهديمشاهدة المرفق tafkit.rar


----------



## السندباد المساحي (28 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (31 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس عمر على كل معلومة استفاد بها شخص وذادك الله من علمة


----------



## محمود 2015 (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shewika1 (2 أبريل 2013)

يوجد خطـــأ في البرنامج يا بشمهندس عمر
عندمنا كتبت 100 طلع ليا فقط مائة الف
وعندما كتبت 1000 طلع ليا مليون
وعندما كتبت 1 طلع ليا 1000 
عموما مجهود رائع والف الف شكر ولكن من فضلك شوفلنا


----------



## عمر مهدي (2 أبريل 2013)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته - اخي قد راجعت البرنامج وكتبت الارقام المذكورة - لكن لم اجد خطأ - الرجاء التأكد والتواصل - رقمي في السعودية -- 0559849280 - م / عمر مهدي


----------



## m.shaer (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## m.shaer (25 أبريل 2013)

برجاء الإفاده كلما حاولت إختيار الملف المرفق يرفض xl ويقول عمليه غير صحيحه ..أرجو الإفاده


----------



## عمر مهدي (25 أبريل 2013)

ربما حاولت اضافة الملف قبل فك الضغط !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## اية 12 (30 مايو 2013)

*يا ريت توضيح اكتر 
بالنسبة لخطوات اضافة الملف لبرنامج اكسل
لا يوجد قائمة رئيسية 
انا باستخدم 2003*


----------



## عمر مهدي (1 يونيو 2013)

اية 12 قال:


> *يا ريت توضيح اكتر
> بالنسبة لخطوات اضافة الملف لبرنامج اكسل
> لا يوجد قائمة رئيسية
> انا باستخدم 2003*



حاول تحميل office 2007 و ان شاء الله يشتغل


----------



## هيثم ابوبكر (31 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## anmaar-2013 (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*تحية*

مششششكور


----------

